# grow with just HPS



## rev.clone (May 13, 2005)

Is it possible to grow good greens with just a 400 watt HPS??


----------



## Hick (May 13, 2005)

*Absolutely*


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 13, 2005)

Sure, but you would get better with Mh/Hps.


----------



## Renslipevol (May 27, 2005)

If I have a 250W MH and a 400w HPS, IT should be better to use both lights at the same time througout the lifecycle??

Thanks


----------



## Hick (May 28, 2005)

Sure would ren', as long as temps are controlable. 650 watts is sufficient to cover around 12-13 sq ft. (4X3)


----------

